# Кавернозная ангиома позвоночника



## Димитрий (7 Ноя 2008)

Прошу констультации.
14.10 проведено МРТ позвоночника и обнаружена ангиома. Вот заключение и комментарий:
Выполнено МРТ-исследование грудного отдела позвоночника в Т-1 и Т-2 режимах на уровне С1-Th12 позвонков (sag, ax).

 Выявляется выраженное тотальное повышение сигнала губчатого вещества позвонка Th2 (его тела,дужек и отростков),структура неоднородная за счет наличия гипоинтенсивных включений (костных),выявляется выпуклость контуров передней,задней и латеральных замыкательных пластинок позвонка-выпуклость до 2-3 мм, нарушения целостности замыкательных пластинок позвонка не выявлено,имеется утолщение дужек и пластинок дужек,поперечных и остистого отростка,более выражено слева (толщина левой дужки 11мм).
 Спинальный канал сужен на 3мм на уровне Th2 позвонка,спинной мозг без очагов миелопатии и признаков касания к позвонку.
 Грудные межпозвонковые диски Th1-Th8 снижены в высоте и гипогидратированы.

 Заключение:
 МРТ-признаки наличия кавернозной ангиомы тела,дужек,отростков Th2-позвонка с признаками умеренной их деформации,невыраженного сужения спинального канала на фоне этого,признаков компремирования и очаговой патологии спинного мозга на уровне изменненого позвонка на выявлено. МРТ-признаки дегенеративных изменений грудных межпозвонковых дисков.
Врачи рекомендуют проведение вертебропластики. Но позвонок сложный. Предлагается делать через грудную клетку.
Возможно кто-то подскажет клинику где проводят подобные операции, возможно за границей. А так же моё дальнейшее поведение. Что можно, а что нельзя? так как врачи (а я консультировался не с одним) расходяться во мнении. Одни говорят что спорт разрешен но без отягощений. Другие строго запрещают. А так же бани, солнце и т.д. Может быть кто то порекомндует правильное питание при таком диагнозе,упражнения.Что можно, а что нельзя?
О себе: 30 лет, вес 92 кг, рост 178см
При необходимости могу выслать МРТ и РКТ снимки.


----------

